
A man who shared his books and multiplied them (2012) - jacquesm
http://blog.woodpie.com/the-man-who-shared-his-books-and-multiplied-them/
======
jeffbarr
My Seattle neighborhood has over 30 Little Free Library
([https://littlefreelibrary.org/](https://littlefreelibrary.org/)) book
exchanges. The owners tell me that they simply seed the exchanges with an
initial collection of books and do little in the way of curation or
maintenance after that.

~~~
supermdguy
My local library sponsors something similar.

------
zafka
Thanks for this story. It is a nice counterpoint to a lot of what i read. It
all starts at home.

